# December 4th Phoenix Southwest Audiofest roll call



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

This show is being held at Hooters on Bell Rd just west of I-17 in Phoenix on Saturday December 4th. 

There will be a remote radio broadcast by 92.7 and 99.3 THE BEAT and MEGA 104.3 from noon to 2:00 p.m.! There will also be a charity raffle for prizes going on throughout the day. Universal Technical Institute (UTI) and Motorcycle Mechanics Institute (MMI) are schedule to display at the show, plus they are the sponsors of the People’s Choice Best of Show awards. Net proceeds from the MECA Show N Shine will be donated to the Melonhead Foundation benefiting children with cancer and their families.

*Everyone who is planning to compete in any of the MECA audio contests or Show N Shine is strongly encouraged to pre-register* for the show prior to the day of the show, as space is filling up fast! SPL and Drive By SPL will need to be capped at 60 vehicles due to the time constraints of finishing the show and handing out awards before Hooters hosts their Saturday MMA night. We don’t want anyone left “on the outside looking in.”

Pre-registration can be done in person at Southwest Audiofest headquarters, located inside Soundz N Performance, located @ 812 E. Camelback Rd., Phoenix 85014, via PayPal [email protected] or by calling Dave Ritter at (520) 245-2528. We’ll see you there!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Never mind...


----------

